# Lighting on Hex Tank



## mason2210 (Feb 25, 2016)

Hello everyone, I just recently bought a hex tank that I believe is around a 37 gallon. 24 inches deep, 12 inches each panel, and 24 inches from point to point. I have a stock light on it that came with the tank, but I am thinking it isn't strong enough to reach the bottom of the tank. I am growing anubias, dwarf hairgrass, jungle val, and I may try a banana plant. I was wondering about what I should do about the lighting. The light bulb is 18 inches across. I hear a lot about the T5 HO, but I just don't know how many watts I need or whether 6000k is powerful enough. Also saw an LED aqueon and marineland light that fits, but I am not sure if those are any good. Just let me know what you think, thank you.


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

Hex tanks can be tough because they're so tall. But 24" tall isn't so bad when you add in say 3" of substrate. Then your light will only be 21" to the substrate which is the height of a 55 gallon tank.

Read through this thread and it should help you decide what type of tank you would like to plan out and choose a light that will work for said plan. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/184368-lighting-aquarium-par-instead-watts.html


----------



## mason2210 (Feb 25, 2016)

Awesome I will check it out thank you!


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

good luck! I hate hex tanks for this reason! Very hard to find a fixture that this compact enough with the intensity needed to get to the bottom of hex tanks.


----------



## mason2210 (Feb 25, 2016)

Yea I am struggling finding one still. It is a T5HO 12000k 18-watt, white bulb. Any know if it will do the job until I save up enough to get a bigger light?


----------



## mason2210 (Feb 25, 2016)

can anyone help me?


----------



## jestep (Nov 24, 2009)

I used a 150W MH disco ball pendant, from a solana, on the hex I had setup a while back. Worked great, the MH had no problem lighting up this footprint of a tank. I used a decent 6700K bulb on it.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

mason2210 said:


> can anyone help me?



HALO Deluxe FX80 Freshwater LED Aquarium Light Fixture: Aquarium Lighting


----------



## mason2210 (Feb 25, 2016)

jestep said:


> I used a 150W MH disco ball pendant, from a solana, on the hex I had setup a while back. Worked great, the MH had no problem lighting up this footprint of a tank. I used a decent 6700K bulb on it.


Do you know where I could find one of these and how much they would cost? Just want to get the planted tank rolling and the light is the last thing I need. I also didn't know if I would need to get an all new fixture or if I could just get a higher powered light. Anything would help me, thank you


----------



## toybox22 (Sep 29, 2014)

Have you looked into a Kessil? I just bought an A360WE tuna sun for a 24" x18" x18" tank. It's supposed to be high light on a 24" cube tank. I think it could be a good option.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## mason2210 (Feb 25, 2016)

toybox22 said:


> Have you looked into a Kessil? I just bought an A360WE tuna sun for a 24" x18" x18" tank. It's supposed to be high light on a 24" cube tank. I think it could be a good option.
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


Yeah I looked into them, but they were pretty expensive for me. I am a college student, so I don't really have the money to spend on a real nice one yet, just looking for one that will get me by until I save up enough money. I found a Aqueon LED Aquarium Light Fixture that comes with the day, night, and moonlight LEDs. It also has room for 2 additional bulbs that can be placed in it that are day lights. Anyone know anything about this type of light?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Too much dead space at the ends...AFAICT...
this will work fairly well but a bit high in output..

EVO Quad 24 LED 6500K (TR)

Better power point:
EVO 24 LED Bright (FW/ Planted)


Weaker but better color..

LED Aquarium Lighting Freshwater Bright


----------



## mason2210 (Feb 25, 2016)

jeffkrol said:


> Too much dead space at the ends...AFAICT...
> this will work fairly well but a bit high in output..
> 
> EVO Quad 24 LED 6500K (TR)
> ...


Thank you! I am really liking the EVO 24 LED Bright, but the reviews are making it seem like it is for a saltwater/coral tank. Is this true?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

mason2210 said:


> Thank you! I am really liking the EVO 24 LED Bright, but the reviews are making it seem like it is for a saltwater/coral tank. Is this true?


Depends on what you "like".. I usually don't recommend lights w/that type of diode composition but it is a bit personal opinion.
It could be worse..
Red diodes and the lower ratio of blue/white isn't bad..


----------



## mason2210 (Feb 25, 2016)

jeffkrol said:


> Depends on what you "like".. I usually don't recommend lights w/that type of diode composition but it is a bit personal opinion.
> It could be worse..
> Red diodes and the lower ratio of blue/white isn't bad..


Do you think it will look natural in a planted freshwater tank with driftwood? I'm not used to using this type of light so I am just trying to get as much information as I can, sorry if I seem to be asking a lot of questions!


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

mason2210 said:


> Do you think it will look natural in a planted freshwater tank with driftwood? I'm not used to using this type of light so I am just trying to get as much information as I can, sorry if I seem to be asking a lot of questions!


Well it will be "kinda" like this:









Sorry, don't have any photos of the exact one..

another way to look at it..


----------



## mason2210 (Feb 25, 2016)

jeffkrol said:


> Well it will be "kinda" like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay that actually looks really good, as long as my plants can grow and its lights up the tank, then it's good with me :hihi:
Thank you again, I think I will end up getting this one


----------



## Kingtriton92 (Sep 8, 2016)

I had a similar problem. Here is what I came up with. As of the time of this video, my dwarf baby tears are growing great so I know I made the right choice. 

https://youtu.be/0lgzDV4smnk


----------

